# Riots journey 2021



## Riot (Jun 20, 2021)

I have gone with a coach and made some changes to how I train, eat and generally live my life to focus on training more.

Im 38y, 6'1 and currently at 218lbs

I am now at the end of week 7. I started training with lower weights than I used to use and was training to 4 reps in reserve. This felt easy but coach getting a sense of what I can lift and recover from. I'm now at high weight for me and at 0-1 RIR.

Calories are at maintenance still during this phase and we are running that at 2540calories. While this is around my maintenance I have jiggled between 213lbs—218lb.

Im running test, deca 200 *2 per week.

Main lifts start to current. 
Bench 80kg - 100kg
BOR 40kg - 50kg
SLDL 80kg - 90kg
Hack squat 40kg - 80kg
- I have a weak back and have been neglecting compound excersises so the starting weight were low and its a slow process but I'm happy with the increase so far.

Main goal is to put size on and to look good. But moving more weight is going to be key to this.

My coach is 100% focused on correct form over pushing heavy weight and losing form. I also feel more connection moving weights slow and correct over trying to bash out a rep to say I've hit 10 but in reality I've used loads of other muscles to shift that weight rather than the muscles I'm supposed to be training.

My recovery is good and I train 5x per week on push pull legs upper lower.
I have now started to feel extremely exhausted this past 2 weeks by going to failure each set and also struggling to stay asleep at night. I wake at least 4 to 5 times and am awake by 5ish.

My cycle has me in a great mood, hardly any acne, but I have night sweats and insomnia.


----------



## CJ (Jun 20, 2021)

Disrupted sleep blows, and is a clear sign to back off. I assume he has you scheduled for a deload week coming up, as it seems like he's he's decreasing the RIR weekly, and you're in an overreaching phase?


----------



## Riot (Jun 20, 2021)

I took photos and literally don't see a difference yet...
I feel like I'm slightly bigger and have some more definition but lol the pictures, apart from different underwear, could be the same!


----------



## Riot (Jun 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Disrupted sleep blows, and is a clear sign to back off. I assume he has you scheduled for a deload week coming up, as it seems like he's he's decreasing the RIR weekly, and you're in an overreaching phase?



Yeah next week is deload and build new meso cycle, thank god.


----------



## Riot (Jun 20, 2021)

Monthly run down of my sleep.
Basically overall sleep is down month in month and time awake increases and rem sleep decreasing &#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56884;


----------



## CJ (Jun 20, 2021)

Riot said:


> Yeah next week is deload and build new meso cycle, thank god.



I see what he's doing, just trust the process. And clearly communicate with him how you're feeling, so any adjustments can be made accordingly.

 Prioritize recovery methods as best as you can, get to bed at a reasonable time, lower your stress as best as you can, make sure it's high quality foods that you're eating, etc...

You'll notice big changes, but it does take time. Put in the work, the results will happen.


----------



## CJ (Jun 20, 2021)

So what's the rationale of being at maintenence calories while being on cycle? Is it 400 mg weekly of Test and Deca that you're taking?


----------



## Riot (Jun 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So what's the rationale of being at maintenence calories while being on cycle? Is it 400 mg weekly of Test and Deca that you're taking?



Blind stupidly now I actually think about it...

Started cycle and literally a few days into it came across the new coach and thought to myself I need to actually get someone to make sure I'm working right or not.
I should have stopped as soon as we went to maintainance, but I didn't. I have check in today and will ask where we are going. If sticking at maintenance I'll drop to my trt dose and hold the deca for when gaining. 

Can't believe I totally ignored this, thanks for the reality check!


----------



## CJ (Jun 20, 2021)

Riot said:


> Blind stupidly now I actually think about it...
> 
> Started cycle and literally a few days into it came across the new coach and thought to myself I need to actually get someone to make sure I'm working right or not.
> I should have stopped as soon as we went to maintainance, but I didn't. I have check in today and will ask where we are going. If sticking at maintenance I'll drop to my trt dose and hold the deca for when gaining.
> ...



Make sure he's aware that you're on cycle. When you come off, your recovery ability probably won't be as good, so you might have to deload more often.

The more info your coach has, the better he can help you.


----------



## Riot (Jun 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Make sure he's aware that you're on cycle. When you come off, your recovery ability probably won't be as good, so you might have to deload more often.
> 
> The more info your coach has, the better he can help you.



I'd love to be open but not sure he is happy dealing with AAS. Might go fishing to see


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2021)

just tell him he only your trainer not your boss. If he doesn’t like it it’s tough shit



Riot said:


> I'd love to be open but not sure he is happy dealing with AAS. Might go fishing to see


----------



## Riot (Jun 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> just tell him he only your trainer not your boss. If he doesn’t like it it’s tough shit



Well, true true.

Told him, he's OK with it. Just wished I'd told him sooner..


----------



## CJ (Jun 20, 2021)

Riot said:


> Well, true true.
> 
> Told him, he's OK with it. Just wished I'd told him sooner..



Good, because it matters. It's a huge variable.

He'd be wondering wtf was going on.... You're Superman one day, a month later you're buried in a hole.


----------

